
Actor Model of Computation: Scalable Robust Information Systems [pdf] - dennybritz
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1008.1459v34.pdf
======
Sniffnoy
A note -- if you're linking to arXiv, it's better to link to the abstract
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1008.1459](http://arxiv.org/abs/1008.1459)) rather than
directly to the PDF. From the abstract, one can easily click through to the
PDF; not so the reverse. And the abstract allows one to do things like see
different versions of the paper (this one has 34 versions!), search for other
things by the same authors, etc.

~~~
thyrsus
Yes. The first thing I wanted to know was whether this was a "classic" paper
published a few years ago (e.g., Gul Agha's MIT AI-TR 844) or whether it was
current. That question is instantly answered in the abstract. Instead, I went
to look at the references to see when they were published, where I caught this
amusing line:

    
    
        AMD AMD64 Architecture Programmer's Manual October 12, 3011
    

From the future! :-)

------
exo762

      However, Erlang lacks the following:
        Instead of using exception handling, Erlang relies on silent 
        process failure which is supposed to be detected by nonresponse 
        to messages of other processes.
    

Only somewhat true. Sending message to non-existing process will not fail, but
there is erlang:monitor/2 API call which allows to deal with such situations.

------
desdiv
Here's a three minute pictorial introduction to the actor model:
[http://adit.io/posts/2013-05-15-Locks,-Actors,-And-STM-In-
Pi...](http://adit.io/posts/2013-05-15-Locks,-Actors,-And-STM-In-
Pictures.html)

